# Wet look wax for White...50 quid budget.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Although i like my sealants i think the car is lacking a bit of something. I like the sound of the R222 100% carnuaba which is just under my budget.

I`ve tried a few Dodo waxes and ODK Glamour (which was pretty good) but want a nice wet look that will last a couple of months in the summer.

Obviously the car will have a full decon and polish with M205 and probably a layer of C2V3 for piece of mind before the wax.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Illusion then

Very wet and looks great on white


----------



## chris_m182 (Jul 24, 2009)

Have a look at the Obsession Wax Custom Evolution offer - £55 delivered until the end of the month.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Probably easier to get what you want with a glaze and keep to the waxes you have. 
AF Ultra glaze gives a lot of gloss. 

Gonz.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

great gonzo said:


> Probably easier to get what you want with a glaze and keep to the waxes you have.
> AF Ultra glaze gives a lot of gloss.
> 
> Gonz.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Look at blackfire midnight sun ivory


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wolfgang fuzion small tub,will leave it dripping wet.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Wolfgang fuzion small tub,will leave it dripping wet.


Hi mate, I was looking at this for a single stage red paint,:doublesho how much, and how long do you have to wait for another layer to apply


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

chongo said:


> Hi mate, I was looking at this for a single stage red paint,:doublesho how much, and how long do you have to wait for another layer to apply


Get Victoria concours red wax instead :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Its around £40 its a different look than vics,very reflective wet,not as deepas vics .Layer 12hrs apart.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ross said:


> Get Victoria concours red wax instead :thumb:


Used that for years now:thumb: just looking for something different:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

K paste or liquid.
Paste take a look at collinite 915.
Liquid take a look at concepts xpert60.
Both easy to use. Very economical and both rival stuff at ten times their price


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Concours and Pinnacle Souveran Classic choice for warm wet finish , AF illusion gives more glow and wettness with less depth but looks brighter and reflective.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chongo said:


> Used that for years now:thumb: just looking for something different:thumb:


Something different ? Victoria Hybrid wax :thumb: I can't describe Hybrid finish but the gloss and glow very noticeable !

Also AF Illusion worth to buy it :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I would recommend polishing with Scholl S40 followed by a couple of coats of Fuzion or SV BOS. A 50ml pot of BOS is just over your budget but you might be able to find a second hand pot under your budget. The 50ml pot will last you ages so it is money well spent and leaves a fabulous wet shine on my white RCZ R. The best my R has looked.


----------



## GolfEd (Oct 25, 2014)

Raceglaze 55 gives an incredible we look.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I could name you many wax's at the end of the day no one agrees on a particular wax on here because everyone has a favourite I'm going to keep it simple collie 915 and it doesn't break the bank either.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank guys. I'm going to have a look through the replies tomorrow when I have more time.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Britemax Vantage gets my vote, can be had for £31.25 delivered aswell if you look about


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`ve narrowed it down to 2 due to price and "out of stock" Wolfgang fuzion and R222.

Fuzion is 45 quid for 89ml.
R222 (200ml) comes in 2 different labels and colours. blue top is the cheaper version and the grey top is around 45-49 depending which seller. One company on here has it labelled as P21`s but others still have R222.....I`m very confoooozled..

I di like Illusion but the cheapest ive found it was 69 quid so unless some comes up for sale its out of budget.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Wolfgang Fuzion is a awesome wax and worth a try. Motorgeek have it for £39.95 for the 89ml pot. They also have a discount code aswell for 5% off


----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

I've never tried it....but have you seen the videos on youtube of Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax. The stuff looks great and really easy to use, and the wettest deepest shine ive seen on video.

It's on amazon for £19.16 so for that price it may be worth grabbing a bottle just to try it out!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Floyd said:


> I've never tried it....but have you seen the videos on youtube of Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax. The stuff looks great and really easy to use, and the wettest deepest shine ive seen on video.
> 
> It's on amazon for £19.16 so for that price it may be worth grabbing a bottle just to try it out!


durability is non existant /rubbish.:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Durability of R222 is poor too. Fuzion is the Best Buy by far


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just ordered from motorgeek £40.80 delivered.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Try vic collectors its a great wax:thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

chongo said:


> Used that for years now:thumb: just looking for something different:thumb:


Zymol Carbon/Creame is worth a mention really nice wax to use as an alternative to Vics Concours.

R222 is probably as good looking as Vics red, I'd just go with the standard blue top for butteriness! (not sure thats a word)


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just got an email from the seller to say that the wax isnt in stock and wont be arriving until monday, pretty annoyed that they are still selling it when they dont have it. Most sellers on here write OUT OF STOCK on the picture so you dont buy it........

I`m in no rush for it but its still annoying...


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

That would annoy me too, only consolation is it's too cold to be using until then anyway!


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> Just got an email from the seller to say that the wax isnt in stock and wont be arriving until monday, pretty annoyed that they are still selling it when they dont have it. Most sellers on here write OUT OF STOCK on the picture so you dont buy it........
> 
> I`m in no rush for it but its still annoying...


Just buy a zymol wax from CYC then. Carbon or Titanium are awesome, and CYC always give a great service :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

i have a silver car and have tried loads of waxes now lookin for the wettest look possible(vics red,rg 55,illusion, a few swissvax products etc) I find blue top r222 gives the best wet look and at a good price compared to others..works well with the r222 paint cleaner.not the most durable but brilliant results


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Fuzion or carbon gets my vote


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

pt1 said:


> I find blue top r222 gives the best wet look and at a good price compared to others..works well with the r222 paint cleaner.*not the most durable but brilliant results*


Have you tried maintaining the finish of the R222 wax with the Bodywork conditioning shampoo?

In the past I have tried r222/p21s blue top wax over dodo micro prime and it gave a very wet look!

In the summer I'm planning to maintain the r222/p21s wax with the Bodywork conditioning shampoo, after polishing with P21S gloss-enhancing Paintwork Cleanser as per the photo. URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsoy8zzt0l.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Ive tried R222 paintwork cleanser and it was really good. It is easy to use and it left a nice wet look finish. Another alternative is Blackfire GEP.

Not sure what the R222 bodywork shampoo will bring as it is a neutral shampoo (no gloss enhancers or wax or anything).


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

A&J said:


> Not sure what the R222 bodywork shampoo will bring as it is a neutral shampoo (no gloss enhancers or wax or anything).


Neutral shampoo's are the best way to maintain the finish of an LSP.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

chewy_ said:


> Neutral shampoo's are the best way to maintain the finish of an LSP.


Yes i know...i was thinking that any other neutral shampoo would be fine too but OK since you have your R222 paint cleanser and R222 wax why not have also R222 shampoo. :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

A&J said:


> Yes i know...i was thinking that any other neutral shampoo would be fine too but OK since you have your R222 paint cleanser and R222 wax why not have also R222 shampoo. :thumb:


.yeah


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Wax arrived a week after ordering. Please advise buyers when products are not in stock instead of selling them anyway.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

No-one for Bouncers then ? I used Salute the Fruit on my E30 last year and I was pleasantly chuffed :thumb:


----------

